# ID Please



## dongman78 (May 5, 2008)

Newbie filipino in saudi arabia here. I just want to make sure that these are rbps. Also, I'd like to know if it's ok to keep 4 silver dollars with my 3 piranhas. They chase the silver dollars a lot but they don't seem intent to eat them. Thanks in advance guys!

















Here they are in action:


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

They look like reds to me, and if you keep them with anything else it will likely die.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Your reds are likely to take a big chunk out of the silver dollars head.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep, they're reds. The one in the second picture looks like it suffered an injury earlier on the top of the anal fin. Slowly but surely they will take out the silver dollars.


----------



## dongman78 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments dudes.



Brace said:


> Yep, they're reds. The one in the second picture looks like it suffered an injury earlier on the top of the anal fin. Slowly but surely they will take out the silver dollars.


You mean like flesh injury or just fin nips? I did notice that the shape of that fish is a little weird. Is that the reason?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

defintley pygocentrus Nattereri


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

they are rbps and they will eventually kill your other fish.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

dongman78 said:


> Yep, they're reds. The one in the second picture looks like it suffered an injury earlier on the top of the anal fin. Slowly but surely they will take out the silver dollars.


You mean like flesh injury or just fin nips? I did notice that the shape of that fish is a little weird. Is that the reason?
[/quote]
yeah it just means it got a small chunk taken out of the anal area. it may grow back completely and it may not, either way it wont hurt it. kinda gives it a unique look. at least youll be able to tell it apart from the others.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

dongman78 said:


> Yep, they're reds. The one in the second picture looks like it suffered an injury earlier on the top of the anal fin. Slowly but surely they will take out the silver dollars.


You mean like flesh injury or just fin nips? I did notice that the shape of that fish is a little weird. Is that the reason?
[/quote]

By the looks of it, it seems to be a genetic abnormality... There is a probablity that it could have been bitten at some point as well.

Anyways, it look kinda cool and adds character IMO.


----------

